# ERIE Heritage Unit pulling a Stone Unit train ! ! !



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

On Aug 8, 2013 Birdie and I were recording at the Graham Interlocking, aka Graham Junction aka Charlotte Diamond, (which will be going away in 2014) and caught the NS ERIE Heritage Unit on Stone Unit train! Image Birdie's pride seeing the Erie for the first time, she is originally from ERIE PA 



http://youtu.be/7NpTtzNIXXg


----------

